# Music Video



## Lisa B (Dec 21, 2009)

My husband makes music, and artsy videos! He lately teamed up with this guy, Subversed, who sang a very cool song - my husband, Scoops, made this fabulous video. 

Check it out.


----------



## addaminsane (Jan 3, 2010)

a bit of NIN inspiration?


----------



## Lisa B (Jan 15, 2010)

addaminsane said:


> a bit of NIN inspiration?



I won't tell him you said that, he can't stand NIN! hehehe


----------

